# QL5A / QL6A



## Pitcher453 (16 Sep 2009)

I have searched all the boards and cannot seem to find anything regarding the QL5A or QL6A. Basically I just applied as an Intelligence Operator and thier training description says they go to QL5A ( not the BMQ like most trades ). does this mean i do not have to do the BMQ ever ? how long is the QL5A and what does it entail ?( ive seen a lot of BMQ details but nothing from QL5A ). Also, to be eligible for promotion to Officer I must have the QL6A. how long after im done the QL5A can i begin the QL6A or how much service must be complete. any info would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Robodad (16 Sep 2009)

I went to the Canadian Forces School of Military Intelligence (CFSMI) Website and copy/pasting their blurb on QL5A.

"Intelligence Operator Journeyman Course
The IntOp QL5A Course is aimed at producing a knowledgeable specialist, capable of assisting in the production of that intelligence required by land, naval and air commanders for the successful completion of their mission. IntOp training is therefore designed to provide the CF with personnel capable of performing those duties required to support commanders at all levels of command.

Qualification level/Specialty Code
QL5A Intelligence Operator Course 111 (AAGV)

Number of Training Days for In-House Course
121 training days with 4 administrative days

Number of Students Per Serial
Course capacity is a maximum of 20 and a minimum of 8

Security Clearance Required
Level II

Prerequisites
In order to be selected for this training, the member shall: 
a. be of the rank of Cpl;
b. have a Level II security clearance prior to commencement of the course; 
c. an English linguistic proficiency of B, B, B is mandatory prior to commencing basic qualification training. The primary language of training is English, however French language assistance is available; and,
d. be selected for employment in the Canadian Forces Intelligence Branch."

Here's the DWAN link http://kingston.mil.ca/cfsmi-ermfc/ql5a_e.asp


----------



## dangerboy (16 Sep 2009)

Just to expand on what Robodad posted:  

Where it says you must be a min of Cpl, that means you will have completed your BMQ.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (16 Sep 2009)

From what I've heard they take 6 NCM INT OPS a year, and yes you go through BMQ. There were 1 or 2 spots left for this trade as of last week, otherwise your looking at April 2010 for new spots to open unless you agree to a different trade.


----------



## Pitcher453 (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. From what i read there, Direct entry is not an option. Is there a position that would be a good Ramp up to the Intelligence operator/officer? thanks again


----------



## Robodad (16 Sep 2009)

According to the Long Range Planning Model (LRPM) There's a request for 80 pers for Fiscal Year 10/11: 60 in-service (already in the military) and 20 skilled/semi-skilled.  As of now, CFSMI has the capacity for 48 pers only (2 serials)...it's still being discussed on how to resolve the numbers issue.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (16 Sep 2009)

Pitcher453 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick replies. From what i read there, Direct entry is not an option. Is there a position that would be a good Ramp up to the Intelligence operator/officer? thanks again



Yes, direct entry is what I was referring to. It's a trial that's being run taking a few people a year and see if it works well.


----------



## Pitcher453 (16 Sep 2009)

Arthur.K.ogichidaa said:
			
		

> Yes, direct entry is what I was referring to. It's a trial that's being run taking a few people a year and see if it works well.



OK great news, I guess ill see how lucky I am.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (16 Sep 2009)

Pitcher453 said:
			
		

> OK great news, I guess ill see how lucky I am.



Just be prepared to take your 2nd or 3rd choice as the application process will take a while and the open spots could be gone by then.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2009)

Pitcher453 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick replies. From what i read there, Direct entry is not an option. Is there a position that would be a good Ramp up to the Intelligence operator/officer? thanks again



Any Cbt Arms Trade, as they would give you a very good introduction to Organizations, Tactics and Equipment.



			
				Robodad said:
			
		

> According to the Long Range Planning Model (LRPM) There's a request for 80 pers for Fiscal Year 10/11: 60 in-service (already in the military) and 20 skilled/semi-skilled.  As of now, CFSMI has the capacity for 48 pers only (2 serials)...it's still being discussed on how to resolve the numbers issue.



NOTE:   20 skilled/semi-skilled means that the persons would have had previous experience in the military or perhaps be a CT from a Reserve Unit.  Most Reserve Int Ops would most likely not fill those slots at the School, but at their first Posting.  Former Reg Force Int Ops, returning to the CF, may also be included in those numbers.


----------



## Pitcher453 (16 Sep 2009)

just an update to anyone else curious.. i spoke to someone on the live chat on the forces website this morning. they said they were accepting direct entry apps to Int Op late last year but not anymore....

examples of combat arms positions? im sorry im new to all this.. the lingo, abbreviations etc.. still learning.


----------



## dangerboy (16 Sep 2009)

Combat arms are: Infantry, Armoured, Artillary, and Engineer (in no particular order)


----------

